# Molded mounting system vs. four corner straps



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

For those of you who have purchased an M-Edge jacket with the new molded mounting system, what do you think about it? Do you prefer the molded mounting system to the four corner straps?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the molded mounting system on the M-Edge and would like to see it used with some of your other covers or at least offered in different colors. When I bought mine it only came in black. Has that changed?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I love my new medge with the molded mounting system. It's one of the reasons I bought one. Had you not brought out the molded mounting system I never would have bought an M-Edge cover and would have just stuck with my sleeve since I really do not like corners or anything on my Kindle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I would also like to see this system extended to the range of MEdge covers.  If the self-design cover would use this system I would be one of the first to buy.  I really don't like the straps, so the new mounting system is perfect for me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I would also like to see this system extended to the range of MEdge covers. If the self-design cover would use this system I would be one of the first to buy. I really don't like the straps, so the new mounting system is perfect for me.


I totally agree. I'm watching my email every day for the announcement on the self-design cover.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

I love the molded mounting system - I think it's brilliant - but I absolutely hate the shiny nylon fabric on your latitude jackets. I hope that M'edge will reconsider using this fabric.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

jenny1983 said:


> I love the molded mounting system - I think it's brilliant - but I absolutely hate the shiny nylon fabric on your latitude jackets. I hope that M'edge will reconsider using this fabric.


I agree.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Guess I'm  in  the minority.. I think the  corner straps are more aesthetically  pleasing.  At least on the  covers  I  own.


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the moulded mounting system looks wonderful, and would love to see it on a wider range of covers.  I am in the market for my next cover, too...


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't recall its name but put rails on the EASEL model and I'm in.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I now have a new kindle cover with the new mounted system and I LOVE it!  The kindle is held very snugly in place, and I have no fear that it will slip out.  Nor does it hold the kindle too tightly either, it just fits well!  The mounts simply disappear, which is perfect!  I am not sure about my illimuinator light though - it doesnt fit into the slot on the left side - like it needs to rotate 180 at iots head to slide in, and down.

MEdge, if you put these mounts on the "design your own cover", you will have a winner for sure!  As I really really dont like the straps, this mounting system is simply perfect!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> it doesnt fit into the slot on the left side - like it needs to rotate 180 at iots head to slide in, and down.


The whole part DOES flip around. So, you may be quite right with that thought.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> The whole part DOES flip around. So, you may be quite right with that thought.


Ah, thankyou I didn't want to force anything, so with some gentle shoving  I was able to rotate the head. It looks perfect now.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the M-Edge Latitude and really like the mounting system. Nice firm, snug fit with no "wobble". 
And I like the strapless look............... which is also great on our lady kindlers ! Ha!)


----------



## kindle_maniac (Jan 29, 2011)

@Napcat Do you have any pictures showing this cover from inside?
cheers.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Which cases currently have the new mounting system?

I'm really interested in the design your own case and will be one of the first to order *IF* it has the new mounting system.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

kindle_maniac said:


> @Napcat Do you have any pictures showing this cover from inside?
> cheers.


Yup !


----------

